# You never forget your 1st time



## C. Brian Kerr (May 17, 2015)

I have never shot any flowers, these caught my eye and I thought I would see how they turned out.  Thoughts ?
1



 

2


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 13, 2018)

Revisited
This was my first time seeing an Indigo Bunting. I posted the color version that day. It's still a nice looking bird without that brilliant blue.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 15, 2018)

My first Ring-Necked Duck, male


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 15, 2018)

my first flower shots were done with a Rolleiflex 3.5e


----------

